# fragmentation



## asdash (Apr 8, 2003)

I am at present in the 2WW - however was very disappointed with embryo quality. Got 15 eggs of which 10 fertlised and 9 continued to divide - out of these 2 were grade 2 and the remaining were grade 3 - all of them had fragmentation, the grade 3 ones had significant fragmantation to the point that the clinic recommended a 3 embryo transfer as the best option (Ionly wanted 2) - My question is how do we improve on these figures. In my last cycle I had 13 eggs, 7 fertlised, 2 5 cell on day 2 and none suitable for freezing. I am 33
Thanks


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Asdash,

I am surprised and disappointed (not in you in the clinic) that they put in three against your wishes. This is very poor practice.

On the embryo quality side if I knew the answer I would probably be very rich!! The obvious thing to look at is perhaps a different set of stimulation drugs for you, aneuploidy screening, DNA fragmentation studies for your husband and p[erhaps blastocyst culture. If this cycle turns out to be negative try suggesting some or all of these things.

Regards,

Peter



asdash said:


> I am at present in the 2WW - however was very disappointed with embryo quality. Got 15 eggs of which 10 fertlised and 9 continued to divide - out of these 2 were grade 2 and the remaining were grade 3 - all of them had fragmentation, the grade 3 ones had significant fragmantation to the point that the clinic recommended a 3 embryo transfer as the best option (Ionly wanted 2) - My question is how do we improve on these figures. In my last cycle I had 13 eggs, 7 fertlised, 2 5 cell on day 2 and none suitable for freezing. I am 33
> Thanks


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Dear Peter
Hope you are well?

This is just a quick question - sorry if it appears silly.

I'm having my embryo transfer this afternoon and have been told that currently my embros are at 6 cell and grade 3 (which my clinic classifies as 10% fragmentation) This is day 3 after egg collection. What I want to know is - Is it possible to achieve a pregnancy with fragmented embryos and is 6-cell enough for day 3?

Thank you so much for all your time and the reassurance you give to us all.

love
Kerry


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Kerry,

These embryos sound perfectly OK to me.

Good luck!

Peter



KT said:


> Dear Peter
> Hope you are well?
> 
> This is just a quick question - sorry if it appears silly.
> ...


----------

